# Duo Temp Pro descaling



## Gary5709 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi, so far I've only tried using the water/vinegar method as per the manual for cleaning my machine. Does anyone know if it is ok to run a normal kettle style descaler solution through? Surely this would work better as give the machine a really good clean but would it cause any lasting problems? Any ideas?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Either use food grade citric acid mixed into water, or a coffee machine descaler such as Cafiza/Urnex.


----------



## Gary5709 (Oct 25, 2016)

seeq said:


> Either use food grade citric acid mixed into water, or a coffee machine descaler such as Cafiza/Urnex.


Thanks for the advice. I'll give it a try.


----------

